
How many hours a day do you think you work? - peacefullatom
https://dev.to/peacefullatom/how-many-hours-a-day-do-you-think-you-work-583e
======
ScannerSparkly
Well, I don't like this revelation. I mean I want to focus on other things
when I come back home after work. Why does it have to loom over me all the
time like some ghost? I need some work-life balance for Gods sake!

~~~
peacefullatom
Please, notice this line: "But your higher level of consciousness was not
aware of this work." So, it doesn't bug you all the time. But your brain keeps
looking for the solution if a task at hand is important for you.

